# نصائح مهمة حول شراء مولدة ديزل نوع بيركنز



## ghyth saadi (9 يونيو 2010)

ارجو منكم اخواني المساعدة حول شراء مولدة بيركنز 20 كي بي وكيف معرفة ان كان محرك المولدة انكليزي او صيني ارجو المساعدة ومن هم الوكلاء شركات الجيده الموجودة في داخل العراق ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما.


----------



## Almobarak (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز الصيني هوLovel Perkins وليس Perkins ويعرف اولا من مضخة الديزل حيث ان الصيني لديه مضخه مستقيمه اما الاصلي تكون المضخه Rotary اي تسمى طاحونه وايضا المحول الصيني ياتي مصبوغ بالكامل والاصلي يكون المحرك بدون صبغ اي لون المعدن الاصلي اسود غامق وغير لماع والمولد الخلفي اما اسود او اصفر ونوعه لوري سومير ولا باس ان كان مجمع بالصين لان المحرك وفق المواصفات اعلاه هي بريطانيه وفي داخل الصين يربط مع المولد والراديتور ويوضع على الشاصي وذالك لرخص اليد العامله في الصين وهذه البصاعه موجوده هنا في الاسواق الالمانيه وهي جيده ـــــــــــــــ للعلم كلامي هو بخصوص المحرك الغير مصبوغ كما اسلفت اعلاه.
وعذرا للاطاله


----------



## skyx (19 يونيو 2010)

وزياده على ماذكر الاخ احب ان افيدك اخي العزيز ان البيركنز الصيني ماركة (lovel) جيد جدا ولايقل جوده عن البيركنز الانكليزي وانا بلنسبه لي كمجرب احسن لاني جربت البيركنز الاصلي لايخلو من العيوب واهمها ان مامكتوب على المولده لايطابق العمل يعني اذا كتب على المولده 150 كي في يعني لاتستطيع تحميل المولده اكثر من 50 كي في
عكس المولده الصيني.........وشكرا.........اخوك العراقي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله في الاخوين 
Almobarak
skyx
علي هذه المعلومات الهامة والمفيدة ، فجزاكما الله خيرا .


----------



## Almobarak (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام اخي skyx 
عذرا القول اخي المعلومه خاطئه او هنالك غلط لديك في الربط 3 Phase او 1 Phase او يكون لديك عطل في معوض السرعه Governor لان مهما كان المحرك سيئ لايفقد المحول ثلثي القدره 



هذه هي القياسات عندما يكون {الباور فكتور}= 0.8 
ويكون مقياس HZ = 50 
وعدد دورات المحرك 1500 دوره

وعذرا للاطاله


----------



## ghyth saadi (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني اعضاء المنتدى على الرد السريع وتعاونكم معي ....... لقد اشتريت المولدة نوع بيركنز . والمفاجئة انها اشتغلت معي المولدة 13 ساعة وظهر صوت في المحرك المولدة . . .اظن انها صينيه . وشكرا مرة ثانية على الرد والاطالة .​ 
اترك لكم الصورة


​ 



​ 


​


----------



## طارق الشعبي-اليمن (9 أغسطس 2010)

من خلال خبرتى بمحكرات بيركنز فهذا المحرك انجليزي ووتبقي ملحقاتة من مسؤلية الشركة المجمعة 
ويمكنك التاكد من بلد المنشا بارسال الرقم التسلسلس للمحرك الى الوكيل المحلي لديك ليخبرك مكتن وسنة الصنع 
وتحياتي


----------



## طارق الشعبي-اليمن (9 أغسطس 2010)

من خلال خبرتى بمحكرات بيركنز فهذا المحرك انجليزي ووتبقي ملحقاتة من مسؤلية الشركة المجمعة 
ويمكنك التاكد من بلد المنشا بارسال الرقم التسلسلس للمحرك الى الوكيل المحلي لديك ليخبرك مكتن وسنة الصنع 
وتحياتي


----------



## عمو جمولي (21 يوليو 2011)

مرحباااا سوالي حول المولد بيركنز شنو المقصود بصوره الارنب بالشاشه شنو تعني وشكرا للكل مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (22 يوليو 2011)

اعتقد انه صيني lovol و بها عيب خطير من خلال تجربتي لهذة المحركات انة مع زيادة معدل التشغيل ضغط زيت الماكينة بينزل


----------



## أبو الزهر (27 مايو 2012)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد اناشتري مولد بيركنز 400 ك ف آ وايضا اخر 250 ك ف آ ما اهم ما يجب ان اركز عليه من المواصفات لتلك المولدات وايضا احتاج الى ارقام بعض المزودين بتلك المولدات في الامارات العربية المتحدة وشكرا


----------



## المدامغة (14 يونيو 2012)

توجد شركه دلتا كروب او شركه ايراتراك


----------



## محمود المالكي1971 (21 يوليو 2012)

صورة الارنب في لوحة السيطرة معناها ان سرعة المحرك اكثر من 1500 دورة في الدقيقة مما يؤدي الى توقف المحرك بسبب البروتكشن والسبب في ذلك هو تنظيم عمل الكفرنر اما اذا ظهرة صورة سلحفات معناه ان سرعة المحرك اقل من 1500 ويتم ضبط السرعة من خلال الكفرنر


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (24 يوليو 2012)

*اشكر جميع المشاركين على معلوماتهم القيمة 
بالنسبة لمولد البيركنز الانكليزي عندي واحد سعة 100 kva وهو عال العال وجيد وصارله اكثر من سنتين في الخدمة بدون مشاكل والحمد لله 
هو فقط يحتاج الى ادامة دورية 
ومشكلته المهمة هي الضوضاء العالي الذي يصدر من الاجزاء الميكانيكة وعدم وجود الكاتم ويمكن حلها بتركيب كاتم بعد المخمد الرئيسي
تحياتي *​


----------



## صقر البوادي (1 أغسطس 2012)

صيني اكيد اكيد وابصم بالعشرة وانا مسؤول عن كلامي


----------

